# Deo containers



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

You may remember, I had a request for deo, well I made a fairly large batch in 3 scents & sold flat out quickly & they are beating my door down for more. I have 3 custom orders in right now.

I could not for the LIFE of me remember where I ordered the tubes. I did as an add on to an order I had at one of my regular suppliers.

Anyway, I decided to go ahead & order from Starrville because they are close to me, but 8 days after I order I called them & they are not currently filling orders because the buisness just changed hands.

So I need tubes quick & don't know where I got them last time... any suggestions? 

I NEED oval, white, twist-up deodorant tubes on the larger side. At least 1 1/2oz but as large as 2 1/2 oz.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmm maybe MMS? Hard to say


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 21, 2007)

try this place http://www.soapandthings.com/default.aspx


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 21, 2007)

I love this place. 

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Deod ... c-132.html


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 22, 2007)

I love to order at elements but her ovals are less than an oz. She is a GREAT supplier. The Sage has round tubes. I did find them at Jody's Camden Grey & From Nature w/ Love but none of those are my regular suppliers. I like to use the same supplier over & over so I build relationships & so I can combine shipping on multiple items.. streamline ordering so to speak...

It just makes me crazy cause I just got some about 1-2 months back from one of my regular:

WSP
Bittercreek
Soapies
Bayousome

think think think


----------



## smittenkitten (Jul 22, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I love to order at elements but her ovals are less than an oz. She is a GREAT supplier. The Sage has round tubes. I did find them at Jody's Camden Grey & From Nature w/ Love but none of those are my regular suppliers. I like to use the same supplier over & over so I build relationships & so I can combine shipping on multiple items.. streamline ordering so to speak...
> 
> It just makes me crazy cause I just got some about 1-2 months back from one of my regular:
> 
> ...



I'm always doing this lol, I go back through my old invoices to remember were I bought stuff.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2007)

I went through my invoices for the year, my paypal account , my buisness  account & my house account w/o luck. 

I did break down & buy tubes from TJ's Herbal last night.

The odd thing is, I was placeing a regular order, like I do every month, from one of my regular suppliers & saw they had tubes & said OH GOOD, lets toss a couple dozen of those in while I am at it.

Cna't remember who though!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 23, 2007)

What about your credit card statements? Mine always list all my embarassing purchases LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't use credit cards. I use debit cards but I went through all those statements.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

I like jody's soap and things- she sells on Ebay as well-I think! Yes I'm an Ebay junkie!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh yea I love Jody as well, that is where I got my deo tubes, I use them for foot balm.  They have Blue tops!!!  Yippee!  I love blue


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah her stuff is good and prices are reasonable from what I have come across!  Even better!


----------

